# waterless airlocks



## Hippie (Jul 10, 2004)

George, do you carry these for the 1-5 gallon carboys?





http://www.ferm-rite.com/


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 10, 2004)

Heh Country,


I was just on the other forum reading about those....aren't those cool? I thought about the same thing, it sure would make the job easier and quite "fool proof." The money is worth the hassle.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 10, 2004)

We'll see. I have contacted them about reselling their products.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 10, 2004)

Groovy!


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll try one, let us know when you get pricing......


----------



## geocorn (Jul 13, 2004)

So far, they have not responded to my emails. Maybe some of you should tell them to let me stock them.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 30, 2004)

Did they ever get back to you?


I fired off an email asking where to buy, and to, hopefully contact you.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 30, 2004)

I have still not heard back, I will try again.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 3, 2004)

I finally heard back from them, it appears their email communication is not the quickest or reliable.


They claim to not have received your emails George, but I got their phone# and they want you to call. So I'll forward a copy of the email.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you stocking them now?





I'd be interested.....





Martina


----------



## bdavidh (Sep 23, 2004)

George you gotta get these. I finally broke down a bought a couple. I'll never go back to the water airlocks now.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 25, 2004)

I was hoping to get those through my new distributor, but they don't have them either. I will try again.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 13, 2004)

Any news on any breathable silicone bungs? Are you able to find a supplier?


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 13, 2004)

By the way, I'm looking for the size that would fit a Better Bottle, about 45mm to 50mm.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 14, 2004)

Ferm-rite is supposedly sending me some of their waterless airlocks for evaluation. As soon as they arrive I will post the info on the site.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool, thanks for staying on them, I know they can be hard to contact. The main reason I didn't just buy bungs straight from them was their slowness in responding to emails, made me worry.*Edited by: bdavidh *


----------



## geocorn (Oct 15, 2004)

I got the waterless bungs in today. They all looklike they have "tails". I got 6 each of the #6.5 and #10 stopper equivalents. I will give them out free to anyone that will use them and give me an evaluation. I will only charge for actual shipping costs. Anyone interested, just send me an email at:


[email protected].


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 16, 2004)

Cool I'd like to try the #10.


I just emailed you about it


----------



## Hippie (Oct 16, 2004)

Which size fits most carboys?


----------



## geocorn (Oct 17, 2004)

The #6.5 fits most 3, 5 and 6-galloncarboys. The #10 fits the Better-Bottle.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 17, 2004)

Ed, expect email from me also. thanks.


----------



## Maui Joe (Oct 17, 2004)

George,


I just e-mailed you. I'd like to try the #10 if you have any left.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 27, 2004)

I got the #10 with the rest of my order, thanks.



First thing I checked was, would it fit in my Better Bottle.



mmmmmmmm.. Barely, not tight enough for me to feel comfortable
using it for long term aging. At first I'll start it out as a
secondary.



The #6.5 size fit great. But make sure the opening and the bung are perfectly dry. Otherwise, it'll pop out.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the information. It may be a #9.5 that you got. I was having trouble determining the sizes as they are not labeled. The other big ones that I received are defininately too big for the better-bottles.


I have been negligent in sending more out to others. It is that memory thing. I plan to do it this weekend.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bdavidh (Nov 7, 2004)

Info:


When using plastics bottles, I found you can suck the fluid from the airlock when moving the bottles around. I just started using the waterless airlocks with my 'Better Bottle' to avoid that, and so far they working great.


----------



## Hippie (Nov 8, 2004)

I still haven't recieved any airlocks to try!


----------



## Maui Joe (Nov 10, 2004)

Ditto..


----------



## Hippie (Nov 18, 2004)

George, recieved the waterless airlocks today. Thanks. I took 2 of them apart and cannot figure out how to get the cap back on. I am afraid of pulling the 'stem' apart. Help!


----------



## bdavidh (Nov 19, 2004)

The're pretty tough, just insert the stem through the middle hole. You may have to push kind of hard to get it started, then just pull on the end once started.


I thought I'd rip that small end off while pulling the cap back on, but like I said, they're pretty tough.


----------



## Hippie (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks. I was just afraid to pull too hard I reckon.


----------



## Maui Joe (Nov 23, 2004)

George, Just received my waterless airlocks today. Much Mahalos!


----------



## Hippie (Dec 15, 2004)

George, the waterless Ferm-Rite airlocks work very well. They are easy to use and easy to clean and sanitize. I think what will bother alot of users about them is that they are quiet and cannot see bubbling like regular airlocks. Right now I have one on a bulk aging carboy and one on a fermenting carboy. If I listen real close to the fermenting one, I can hear it 'flapping'.


Thanks for allowing me to test these, so far so good.I have no use for the large barrel sized one, so should I send it back to you, or to someone else on this forum to test on a barrel, or to someone on another forum? Just let me know with an address, no problem.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 15, 2004)

Country,


Could you send the airlock to Maui Joe? I don't like to give out addresses, so contact him direct. If he does not want it, you can either return it or post it on the site.


Thanks for the feedback. Is it worth $3.00 compared to $1.00 for regular airlocks?


----------



## Hippie (Dec 15, 2004)

OK. As far as the money goes, I guess it would be worth it to not have to check on the liquid in the airlock while bulk aging for long periods.


----------



## bdavidh (Dec 19, 2004)

I think they are absolutely worth the extra cost. You don't have to worry about losing the fluid like anH2Oairlock. 


With the plastic bottles, you can easily suck the fluid back into the carboy if you move it.


I'm sold, you selling them yet?


----------



## Hippie (Dec 20, 2004)

The barrel sized bung liquid-less airlock is on the way to Joe.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 20, 2004)

I will contact FermRite after Christmas to see what I have to do to bring them in. I will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## Maui Joe (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you Country &amp; George..much appreciated. I'll do my reviews and keep you posted.


----------



## Hippie (Dec 21, 2004)

Sure! What are friends for?


That reminds me of something I have been wanting to talk about on this forum. I think George is a reasonably nice guy and I really wish this forum would take off like the winepress forum has. I also think George probably hasn't the time to keep track of a very large forum.


Anyway, let's all not forget what this season is about. Not money, not greed. It is about selflessness and giving and God and His gift.


Thanks for listening and happy holidays!


----------



## geocorn (Dec 21, 2004)

Country,


Thank you for the very kind words. I have been very busy, but it has been due to the growth in the business. I have been very blessed this year and a lot of it is a result of my wonderful customers.


Let me take this opportunity to wish each and every one of you a most joyous holiday season and may next year be the most properous and happy one of them all!


George Cornelius


----------



## Maui Joe (Dec 23, 2004)

To Country, "Much Thanks," the FermRite airlock arrived "swiftly" yesterday and will be put to use very soon. My reviews will soon follow. "Happy Winemaking!"


To George, "Much Thanks!" I wish you and yours a prosperous and Happy New Year!


And to all the members of this great forum, I wish the best to all of you and thank you for sharing your knowledge, and experience which has helped me and many others enjoy this great and challenging adventure.


"God Bless you all, and have a great Chirstmas and New Year!"



*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## Hippie (Dec 24, 2004)

Anytime Joe! Same to ya. How'd you like that professional packaging? lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know about waterless airlocks, I want to get some glass ones just cause they might look cool



I like to see the bubbles, but maybe thats cause I'm still fermenting and don't have carboys just sitting and waiting. I also have to get that wine thief that the hyrometer goes in, tomorrows PAY DAY George


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have never tried the waterless airlocks, but they intrigue me. 





But, I'm still sort of old-fashioned and like to see the bubbles bubble away in the airlock. Plus, they are quite inexpensive.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Martina, just email me your address again and I will send you one, carboy size. They stay in my 6 gallon carboys nicely and work very well, but they keep slipping out of my 3 and 5 gallon mexican carboys. If you want it, you must give feedback about it to George, as above.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

You are very kind, but I have a feeling that they'd slip out of my 5 gallon carboys as well. I predominantly use the 5-ers...





Thanks, though. You are very sweet to have offered.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Just trying to do my part to further the winemaking manufacturers psychological brain washing agenda.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

George, the waterless airlocks are cool, and thanks to you CW as well.


I got a "little band" going on here. With the waterless airlocks, "going flap-flap," and my tripples going "blurp-blurp, all I need is some wind chimes and record...natural wine rythums!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 17, 2005)

You Hawaiians have it right! When you can make music from your wine making, you have a great mindset. Must be that tropical atmosphere.


I am glad you like them, but I still think they need some work. The number one complaint is that they don't stay down in the carboy.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

I just started using them and I better check again if I have that problem as well. Even with the regular bungs, I make sure that the carboy is "squeaky dry". Some of my gallon jugs look the same, however I will get one to continue slipping no matter what. I used those plastic ties, one around the rim of the jug, then looped one over the bung and torked it down. That seems to work ok . 


*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## masta (Mar 17, 2005)

I believe that is the key Joe...I used two recently when aging two batches with some oak beans and the inside of the neck has to be dry and they stayed in place fine for 2 months.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

At one point I ranout of bungs and had an "oversized one" lying around. So ran a bolt and nut through and mounted it on my drill. Used a rasp file held at the angle, and shaved it down some to fit the use. Low and behold, that bung is the best of them all with a "tad" for depth it seems to be more secure than the normal fitting ones.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 17, 2005)

Very creative. Sort of a "roll your own" concept.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah yes, if I knew of a liquid rubber (food grade) that one could form their own to meet their needs, I would even attempt to try that.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes, George, the only problem I have had with them is staying in my 5 gallon carboys. they stay in the 6 and 3 just fine. I have had one in the scuppernong bulk aging for ever since you sent them.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I like to see the bubbles though going thru. At a glance you know that things are still happening.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

They are pretty cool, but not catching on at all.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 19, 2005)

I with Maui on this one. I really enjoy see the bubbles go through the airlock.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I trust my eyes more than my hearing. Plus, I can take a peak thru the cellar door and check out the bubble action without wondering if theaction might of stopped at all.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

That would be very important for me. I spend too much time as it is with my wines. hehehe


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I do not spend enough time with my wines. Not by choice.


----------

